

Is Google Killing $150 Million In Ad Revenue? - friscofoodie
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danieltack/2013/09/16/is-google-killing-150-million-in-ad-revenue/

======
zbruhnke
I hate how the article frames this as a bad thing.

I would much rather sacrifice my immediate bottom line for the sake of
building more loyal users that will stick around for generations of new phones
and operating systems.

It's a smart move and to frame this as something that "Can hurt thousands of
developers who depend on these practices" is just bullshit

Who gives a shit about those developers, users deserve a better user
experience and if you rely on SPAM to get by because you've built a less than
impressive product I have no sympathy for you

~~~
hobs
In a word: yep!

In no way is restricting spammy and annoying tactics a bad thing, if your
product is good you do not need to resort to such tactics.

------
kumarm
GooG was not losing a $1 as they are NOT into these creepy ads. It in fact
helps them because advertisers who are using these creepy ads will move to
more standard ad formats used by admob and others.

These ad formats were destroying android ecosystem because new breed of
developers are coming to android with sole aim of making quick money before
they get banned.

Glad finally Google took the right step.

~~~
uncoder0
Reducing spammy advertising could easily turn out to be worth more than $150
million to Google if it keeps more people on Android.

------
holyjaw
As always:

1\. Look at the URL

2\. Read the headline; surprise: it's a question.

3\. Sigh heavily, mouth "no!", and move on.

------
OriginalAT
My opinion is that this will only hurt those devs who would rather push ads to
people in shady ways than pull people into their app with a design and
functionality worth opening more than once. If I ever happen upon an app that
does either of the things Google is killing off I immediately get rid of it
anyway. I don't see how this is a negative thing at all.

------
programminggeek
I don't know if $150,000,000 is a good number or not, but it probably is a lot
of money for sure. This is actually not a surprise because frankly, these
kinds of ads shouldn't have existed in the first place.

As are so many things on the internet, this was a short lived opportunity that
made some people a lot of money, but is not a long term viable business model.

However, like many of these short lived businesses, there will be a few who
made enough money to pivot into other adjacent opportunities. The short
sighted ones who build their businesses like Google's policies would never
change will be left holding the bag.

The same thing happened in CPA based affiliate marketing for things like
ringtones, work from home offers, and acai berry supplements after the FTC
cracked down.

